
Apple face-recognition blamed by New York teen for false arrest - convivialdingo
https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/apple-face-recognition-blamed-by-new-york-teen-for-false-arrest-1.1247685
======
ccnafr
The article doesn't say, but is the teen black?

~~~
black_teen
Why does that matter?

~~~
adontz
Because some real life systems are unintentionally racist, provide more
precise results for light skinned people.

~~~
mises
That's not racist. The Wikipedia definition is the belief in the superiority
of another [0], which this doesn't fit.

Has nobody considered that blacks are a minority and therefore there is less
data available for training or testing? This might always be the case, simply
because there are fewer in America (where Apple designs it's phones).

[0]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism)

